# Suggestions for any small snakes/reptiles?



## J.huff23 (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm moving soon so the space I have is going to be very limited. I'm going to have about 6 or 7 tarantulas, a 55 gallon fish aquarium, and three betta tanks. I'm looking for some kind of small snake or reptile that doesn't take up much room and can be kept rather easily. Does anybody have any suggestions? I was thinking a hognose or a california king snake? 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Buck (Jun 27, 2012)

J.huff23 said:


> I'm looking for some kind of small snake or reptile that doesn't take up much room and can be kept rather easily. Does anybody have any suggestions? I was thinking a hognose or a california king snake? Any suggestions?


Crested Geckos and Cornsnakes are easy to care for.


----------



## J.huff23 (Jun 27, 2012)

Dpreston66 said:


> Crested Geckos and Cornsnakes are easy to care for.


True. But corn snakes aren't small. I've had a few in the past and they can get up to 4-5 feet.


----------



## Aviara (Jun 27, 2012)

I have two good suggestions for you in terms of small, friendly, easy to care for snakes. First of all, the kenyan sand boa is one of my favorites. They stay very little, around 2-3 feet for males, and an adult male could happily live in a 10 gallon tank for life. Females can get a bit bigger, but I believe they do not reach sizes over 4 feet, and even that is uncommon. In my experience, kenyan sand boas are extremely calm and tolerant of handling, similar in temperament to the average ball python. As long as you make sure the one you buy is already on frozen/thawed food you should have no problems with feeding either! These snakes make a great small alternative to the larger, but equally friendly, ball python. They also come in anery and albino morphs, and personally I think the wedge-shaped head and big spots all over are adorable. 

If you are more interested in a colubrid, but corn snakes are too large, a good snake might be a species of garter snake. Garter snakes tend to be calm once they get used to being handled, and also stay small, although some species get larger than a kenyan sand boa. Some garter snakes, especially hatchlings, can be picky when it comes to feeding and may require fish or even small worms, but if you can get one onto eating mice, then you will have no problems. They are an ideal snake species for beginners, and like kenyan sand boas, good because you have limited space.

In terms of other reptiles for the small space, a leopard gecko or a crested gecko could fit in a 10 gallon, and both are friendly beginner geckos. I personally prefer crested geckos because I have found them less shy, but you may have a different experience! For a crested gecko, a 10-gallon placed so that it is taller than it is long is enough space. A house gecko, or even a smaller species of day gecko could also go into a 10 gallon aquarium, but these would be display animals, and could not be handled because of their speed and small size.


----------



## J.huff23 (Jun 27, 2012)

Aviara said:


> I have two good suggestions for you in terms of small, friendly, easy to care for snakes. First of all, the kenyan sand boa is one of my favorites. They stay very little, around 2-3 feet for males, and an adult male could happily live in a 10 gallon tank for life. Females can get a bit bigger, but I believe they do not reach sizes over 4 feet, and even that is uncommon. In my experience, kenyan sand boas are extremely calm and tolerant of handling, similar in temperament to the average ball python. As long as you make sure the one you buy is already on frozen/thawed food you should have no problems with feeding either! These snakes make a great small alternative to the larger, but equally friendly, ball python. They also come in anery and albino morphs, and personally I think the wedge-shaped head and big spots all over are adorable.
> 
> If you are more interested in a colubrid, but corn snakes are too large, a good snake might be a species of garter snake. Garter snakes tend to be calm once they get used to being handled, and also stay small, although some species get larger than a kenyan sand boa. Some garter snakes, especially hatchlings, can be picky when it comes to feeding and may require fish or even small worms, but if you can get one onto eating mice, then you will have no problems. They are an ideal snake species for beginners, and like kenyan sand boas, good because you have limited space.
> 
> In terms of other reptiles for the small space, a leopard gecko or a crested gecko could fit in a 10 gallon, and both are friendly beginner geckos. I personally prefer crested geckos because I have found them less shy, but you may have a different experience! For a crested gecko, a 10-gallon placed so that it is taller than it is long is enough space. A house gecko, or even a smaller species of day gecko could also go into a 10 gallon aquarium, but these would be display animals, and could not be handled because of their speed and small size.


Awesome info Aviara! I will do some looking into the kenya sand boa. What about a cali king or a hognose? Would those fit my wants in terms of size and easy care?


----------



## Aviara (Jun 27, 2012)

I have never owned either species, unfortunately, so my information could be a little bit innacurate but...I know California Kingsnakes get longer than kenyan sand boas and the smaller garter snake species - around the size of a smaller corn snake. However, cali kings should be good eaters and easy to "tame down" for handling. I would normally recommed them too, except if you are worried about a 4-5 foot snake being too large, then you may not have the room for one. 

I don't really know much about hognose snakes at all (less than kingsnakes), but I do know they are smaller and could fit into a smaller cage than a California Kingsnake. My advice would be to get a list of species you would consider, and then if you have the chance, go to a reptile store, convention, etc. and try to find and handle each species. Ask questions and get a feel for each, because everyone has different opinions on the "perfect snake".  Even if you don't have the right store or convention available to you, watching youtube videos, reading articles, etc. can still give you a good idea about each species!


----------



## skar (Jun 27, 2012)

J.huff23 said:


> True. But corn snakes aren't small. I've had a few in the past and they can get up to 4-5 feet.


Ummm .. . So do king snakes, and hognose aren't far from them in size.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jun 27, 2012)

Garter snakes. I have some rare babies in the incubator right now.


----------



## Austin (Jun 28, 2012)

To be Clear I have not ever interacted with a Hognose snake I have just been doing my research on them becuase I plan on getting one .

King snakes are about the same size as corns I believe, Hognose's dont get very large and there are 3 species you can choose from Eastern which grow the largest of about 3ft or less females are larger. Then there are the Western hognose which are medium size 2ft or so, also Westerns come in more morphs than the Eastern. Then last is the Southern, which are the smallest I believe get to about 12'-16' inchs. Also come in some Morphs.

Feeding wise, you want to get a CB hognose and ask the dealer if they have been feeding on pinkies yet. If not I heard it is a little difficult to get them to transfer to pinkies from their natural prey of Toads, and Lizards.

Temperment, they can be defensive. They will flatten out their neck like a cobra would and hiss I have also read that they throw some ghost strikes but rarely bite. Their last line of defense is to roll over with their mouths open and play dead. Which is the reason I am really interested in these snakes.

Hope this helps.


----------



## J.huff23 (Jun 28, 2012)

What about milk snakes? I saw one at the Lps that they said was an adult that would only like a foot long.


----------



## le-thomas (Jun 28, 2012)

J.huff23 said:


> What about milk snakes? I saw one at the Lps that they said was an adult that would only like a foot long.


Don't buy from that store. Anyone that thinks a milk snake only grows a foot long is hideously misinformed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## J.huff23 (Jun 29, 2012)

le-thomas said:


> Don't buy from that store. Anyone that thinks a milk snake only grows a foot long is hideously misinformed.


About how big do they get? I've seen some say three feet and some say different


----------



## le-thomas (Jun 29, 2012)

J.huff23 said:


> About how big do they get? I've seen some say three feet and some say different


Three to five feet. I've never owned one, mind you, but I do know that a 1 ft specimen is definitely not an adult. 
Generally, they can live in a 10 gallon tank for their entire lives from what I've read.


----------



## TreF68 (Jun 29, 2012)

You should look into rosy boas, males get about 2 feet females top out at 3.5 or so. You don't have to worry about humidity, and they are naturally very tame. People catch these in the wild and handle them without getting bit lol. 

There are some pretty awesome localities as well. Was my first shake, and I really like it still


----------



## skar (Jun 29, 2012)

milk, king and corn snakes generally get around the same size.
(similar snakes)


----------



## le-thomas (Jun 29, 2012)

TreF68 said:


> You should look into rosy boas, males get about 2 feet females top out at 3.5 or so. You don't have to worry about humidity, and they are naturally very tame. People catch these in the wild and handle them without getting bit lol.


I second the rosy boa. Also, my Hognose (_Heterodon nasicus_) is a great snake to own and will probably never need a tank larger than his 10 gallon.


----------



## OphidianDelight (Jun 30, 2012)

Look into Children's pythons or spotted pythons, perhaps.


----------



## awesome17 (Jun 30, 2012)

leopard geckos are pretty cool, or a uromastyx.


----------



## jayefbe (Jun 30, 2012)

Rosy boas all the way. So easy to care for and so many beautiful colors. 

And corn snakes are pretty small. Simply stating the length of a snake can give the impression that they are larger than they really are. Yes, they can get 4-5 feet, but they're slightly larger around than a broomstick.


----------



## Rich65 (Jul 1, 2012)

OK  there are milksnakes and kingsnakes that stay small....just to name a few..

The prairie king or L. calligaster is on the smaller side, the albino is quite beautiful.. The mexican milksnake ( L. annulatta) most of my adults when I bred them years ago top out about 2'..The annulatta is a beautiful tri-colored milksnake and there are designer morhps nowadays as well..The Western hognose is another great choice and stay relatively small as well...
   Get on kingsnake.com and browse a bit you'll find some cool stuff.. The Childern's python is great as well but does require a bit more in temp requirements opposed to the kings or milks which are North American and will do well at room temps.  
So, my two cents.....LoL  hope that gives you a few options....

RICH


----------



## Amelia (Jul 1, 2012)

Western hognose snakes are very fun. I have two little females right now. They are ferocious eaters, ours are growing like weeds and they are very VERY sassy. They take the hissing cobra act very seriously. They are both very food oriented and will go after fingers if you are not paying attention. Hah, they are not much on striking. It is moe of a slow crawl up to the prey. They are cute little things if you are comfortable with all the bluffing. 

I adore my Sand Boas though. I have a pair of Rufescens and a little normal. They are wonderful. My male is incredibly shy, and really would rather not be messed with, but the female tolerates handling much better. She is usually the first I will bring out when showing people the snakes. 

I would recommend either of these two.


----------



## bchbum11 (Jul 7, 2012)

+1 for the hognose. They are just so different from pretty much every other species of snake commonly available. Heavily keeled scales, funny threat display, and easy going nature once removed from their cage. Males are also smaller than any other species previously mentioned, being mature at around 12". 

If you go the king snake route, I'd recommend a mexican black over the california king. I have both, and my MBKs are predictably docile and have never struck at me, while my california kings range from a coin flip on aggression (I know... defensiveness), to downright psychotic. All kings will outgrow a 10 gallon though, and are pretty close in average size to a corn snake. If a corn is too big, then a king will likely be too big also.

There are a few species of milksnake that stay relatively small. The mexican milk was already mentioned. There are also the pueblan, nelson's and sinaloan species. I have a Nelson's now that is one of the most mild mannered snakes in my collection. It's an albino, and is also one of the most stunning snakes in my collection as far as coloration goes. 

One last species that hasn't been brought up yet is the rough green snake. They stay fairly small, have awesome coloration, and eat insects.


----------



## groovyspider (Jul 7, 2012)

le-thomas said:


> Three to five feet. I've never owned one, mind you, but I do know that a 1 ft specimen is definitely not an adult.
> Generally, they can live in a 10 gallon tank for their entire lives from what I've read.


Thats actually a little inhumane .... rule of thumb for a happy snake at the absolute minimum should be on square foot of cage per square foot of snake and a ten gallon is like 1.5 sq at best... if this is not followed your snake will get what they call skin fold and its not pleasent... Not being an elitest and no im not intersted in starting an all out ab brawl you were on point with the size of the snake just a little off about cage requirements

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## le-thomas (Jul 7, 2012)

groovyspider said:


> Thats actually a little inhumane .... rule of thumb for a happy snake at the absolute minimum should be on square foot of cage per square foot of snake and a ten gallon is like 1.5 sq at best... if this is not followed your snake will get what they call skin fold and its not pleasent... Not being an elitest and no im not intersted in starting an all out ab brawl you were on point with the size of the snake just a little off about cage requirements


That post was a while ago, but I think I meant 20 gallon (which could still be wrong).


----------



## saran1231 (Aug 30, 2018)

oi! don't keep a kingsnake until you have experience with other easier snakes. don't do hognoses either, they're venomous and can be quite fiesty. a good one to keep is a rosy boa, those are small, mainly friendly and are good eaters. best for them would be a ten gallon tank. good luck with your snakes!


----------



## NYAN (Aug 30, 2018)

saran1231 said:


> oi! don't keep a kingsnake until you have experience with other easier snakes. don't do hognoses either, they're venomous and can be quite fiesty. a good one to keep is a rosy boa, those are small, mainly friendly and are good eaters. best for them would be a ten gallon tank. good luck with your snakes!


It’s a bit late for any advice I would assume considering this thread was from 2002 and revived in 2012. As for hognose snakes, their venom isn’t medically significant and they are rear fanged.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

